# A-MAZE-N Products Hits #10,000 Orders Today!!!



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey All

Tonight, the 10,000th order was made at http://www.amazenproducts.com

This is a HUGE milestone for A-MAZE-N Products!!!!

Thanks to Everyone who has helped make this ride successful!!!

Todd


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 4, 2013)

That is Awesome Todd!!! You deserve it!!!

Since I am still a little new around here, how long have you been taking orders?


----------



## hogrider47 (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Todd Job well done  In fact I just received my order tonight from you. so tomorrow I'll be firing up my smoke hollow with some summer sausage in it and was thinking about trying the newly received corncob pellets thanks again Todd, Ed Manguson


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats! Very much desirved.....:sausage:


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2013)

I started playing with my first prototype in December 2009

We officially opened the doors at the end of April 2010

Switched to Volusion for our website in November 2010

10,000 Orders Since November 2010


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 4, 2013)

Woohoo!!! Congratulations Todd. As good as your products, prices and most of all, Customer Service is I'm sure the next 10,000 orders will be flying by before you know it. Keep up the great job and products.

Steve


----------



## gotarace (Jan 4, 2013)

That's Great News Todd....Congratulations!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 4, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> I started playing with my first prototype in December 2009
> 
> We officially opened the doors at the end of April 2010
> 
> ...


That is Awesome!!! Being a specialty store, that is a lot in 2 years! I totally agree with Roadkill, customer service has really helped you get where you are. Keep it up and the possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 4, 2013)

Way cool!!!!


~Martin


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats it's well deserved and goes to show sometimes good things do happen to good people


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Todd!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a pretty simple philosophy.....

  - Treat people the way you want to be treated

  - Admit when you make a mistake, then make it right


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 4, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> It's a pretty simple philosophy.....
> 
> - Treat people the way you want to be treated
> 
> - Admit when you make a mistake, then make it right


That is very simple but not many people today can do that. I'm happy that there are still a few out there that can!


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats Todd! I have been very happy with my AMNPS and I love your pellets.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## venture (Jan 4, 2013)

Couldn't happen to a greater guy!

For those who haven't experienced Todd's great products and customer service?

Just do it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats to you Todd


----------



## beernuts (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations Todd.  Your products and customer service are what makes you and your company a true success.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Glad to hear it  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Here's to 20,000  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Now you should smoke that hind quarter of beef to celebrate!


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulation Tod


----------



## reyho (Jan 4, 2013)

Congrats on hitting a milestone.  Hope to firsthand see you continue to grow and achieve new heights.  You know how to treat customers right and you have built a very loyal fanbase.  Keep up the excellent work.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats Todd, It seems like just yesterday you came up with your first smoker design. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thomas phillips (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Tod, you  rock!! a few months ago I ordered an amnps and some dust. you not only sent me the dust but some oak pellets as well. can't thank you enough!!!!

Keep on it! and god bless!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats awesome Todd. Im glad to have been here to use the product and see your success.

Heres to the next 100,000 orders


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 5, 2013)

Well deserved Todd. I used my AMNPS today. Glad to have it.

Chuck


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 5, 2013)

GREAT PRODUCTS, THANKS


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats Todd...  Your products are awesome along with your customer service.....

Joe


----------



## thin blue smoke (Jan 5, 2013)

Todd--congratulations on this significant milestone.

Now that you have perfected the A-Maze-N product line,

your next challenge is to bottle your customer service and sell it.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jan 5, 2013)

I personally love the 'Make it right' philosophy that so many businesses have abandoned in todays society.  I will keep coming back again and again.  Just waiting for you to expand your inventory a bit so I can buy other toys...good job !!!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Morning America will be calling... See you on the tube....  Maybe the President will be calling making you the poster child for starting a business in these economic times...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2013)

Congrats! I love seeing Good People do well. No BS just great American made products and doing the right thing for customers. I am really looking forward to what New Toys you have in the works...JJ


----------



## bigblue (Jan 5, 2013)

great job on the 10K you deserve it you have fast delivery and great products 

and you will answer any question if you can


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow Todd Congrats for the milestone.  I love your dust and the service you have provided me.

Stan


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job


----------



## ogre (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I gotta say congratulations, they work like they are supposed to work.  I love mine.


----------



## roadboss (Jan 7, 2013)

Todd,  Congratulations!  With your fantastic customer service the next 10,000 orders will come even quicker. 

          Best Wishes for your continued success.         Tony


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats to you on the milestone success!  I too sure appreciate the customer service that you provide.


----------



## lu1847 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Todd,  it's me Micah.  The pile driver from Winona. Lol.  Just want to say congrats.  It was kind of cool to see how your shop had grown so much in inventory over the last year or so.  I'm sure the next time I pop in it will be even bigger.  Thanks for doing what you do.  I know it makes my smoking a heck of a lot easier.As far as i can tell from this site a lot of other peoples as well.  Thanks and congrats. Oh and by the way it's being used right now for PBB.  (apple hickory maple dust)


----------



## two-eyes-up (Jan 7, 2013)

congratulations todd. love my AMPS, used it today for my first brisket.all went great.

charles t.


----------



## ncsmokeu (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats...about to add to that count again tonight!  Ordering an AMNPS package for my in-laws!


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 7, 2013)

Your Customer Service is A++.That is the reason I go back and refer everyone to you for the best T.B.S. . Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats Todd, I have enjoyed my amns since I got it.  I will be needing some more dust and some other things soon.  What other goodies do you have in the planning stage for us?????  Keep up the good work that you do!  Steve


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congratulations, Todd! You deserve every accolade we can bestow!

A great idea, made affordable, and backed up with excellent customer assistance. 

Sounds like what America used to be, and should strive for again.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations Todd! Keeping it simple seems to be the way to go. You deserve it! Stopped into a new BBQ place in Colorado Springs - Colorado BBQ Company and they had the AMNPS sitting in a pellet grill - I was thrilled to see it. They also posted on FB on cold smoking and plugged the AMNPS!!!!


----------



## mds51 (Jan 8, 2013)

I have said it several times in this Forum, but between the information that I gain from this site and the great product and support I have received from Todd, I have become a successful meat curer and smoker. It is hard to decide which is better Todd or his product!! His quality support is excellent and never changes. I really enjoy working with him and have recommendeed his products to many people and with all positive results. I look forward to enjoying this hobby with this support for a long time!!!  mds51


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Way to go Todd. Tomorrow night I will be giving brother the AMNPS package #3 for his birthday. I tell anyone who will listen about your products. Congrats and keep up the good work.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 8, 2013)

congrats Todd. in case 10,000 orders does not tell you you have a great product. i will tell you. Todd you have a great product.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






here's to 20,000 this year.

david


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Just saw my post count and figured I'd post here again since it is also a milestone from Meat Mopper to Smoking Fanatic!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

And Done!.... ;)


----------



## ethm1 (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats Todd!  It couldn't happen to a better guy.  It is a SUPER product!  OBTW, I received my AMPS on Monday, Dec. 31 after ordering it the Friday evening Dec. 28th order.  I was part way through smoking a butt when it came, I immediately changed smoke generators and put it to use.  It operated exactly as decribed by you, your website and all the folks who have made comments.  I wish I had ordered it sooner.  Exactly the amount of smoke I like, nto choking waves of it.  I LOVE that it smokes for so long.  I even had the problem of it jumping rows, but took care of it by adding a heat shield.

Good stuff!


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Jan 8, 2013)

Congrats! The products and service are top notch and hope to see a post for the 100,000th purchase soon.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations. Small business America lives.


----------



## jasonkuf (Jan 8, 2013)

I've just placed another order!!


----------



## hvactstatguy (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad to be part of the 10,000 that are made in the USA.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 8, 2013)

Great job Todd


----------



## 1beezer (Jan 8, 2013)

Just saw this and I think it's wonderful. Great job Todd.


----------



## skull fish (Jan 8, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Hey All
> 
> Tonight, the 10,000th order was made at http://www.amazenproducts.com
> 
> ...


Got mine for xmas, yah hoo!!! with the most amazen different types of wood pellets, and sawdust. Thank you Amazenproducts.!!


----------



## jimi1851 (Jan 8, 2013)

My AMNPS arrived 1/2/13, proud to be part of the first 10,000.  I don't know why I waited so long to order one.


----------



## roller (Jan 9, 2013)

That is really GREAT Todd !


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 9, 2013)

Todd, I did not get to congratulate you yesterday when I saw this but I have to say that this could not happen to a more well deserved person and company. You run your business sort of like I do and I personally feel that the way you do business should be a model to all companies, large and small, on how to succeed in business.

I sincerely appreciate your support in the forum and I wish you at least a million more orders over the coming years!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Todd. I love my AMZNPS and I've given your AMZNPS as a gift recently. Simply because I like your product and service.

Keep up the good work and here's to many more orders in 2013!


----------



## bluto (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats Todd!  Proof positive of a quality product backed by fantastic customer service and satisfaction, good job!


----------



## baba bones (Jan 10, 2013)

awsome job Tod I love my AMNPS and the mail box mod.   Works GREAT..


----------



## exromenyer (Jan 12, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Hey All
> 
> Tonight, the 10,000th order was made at http://www.amazenproducts.com
> 
> ...


I have to say your customer service, advice, product and knowledge are why you got there.  EVERYONE on this site seeks out that type of service to only be disappointed so much that when you find it, what else can you do but continue to support those people who were brought up right and still believe in the American Way !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   As a matter of fact I ranted and raved SO MUCH about your AMNPS this past New Years Eve party to some buddies that one of them who owns a business here in Charlotte, NC bought one to use in HIS RESTAURANT to smoke wings, chicken and other foods.  He can't stop talking about it..... He stuck with simple pellets for now, Hickory and Oak as that is what he's used in the past but I suggested he amp it up and get the Pit Master Blend as he would NOT be sorry.  To me when a business purchases a product to use to smoke their food for customers that says something ! 

You've got two customers for life here in Concord and Charlotte NC....

Keep up the great service !

Tony


----------



## alaskanbear (Jan 12, 2013)

Wonderful job Todd.  Your customer service, kind words, help and sheer presence make it all a pleasureavble experience for us--let alone the dam near perfect product!

RIch


----------



## themule69 (Jan 12, 2013)

i'm glad to say that i was part of the first 10,000 and i am already part of the next 10,000. great job todd.

david


----------



## ncsmokeu (Jan 12, 2013)

NCSmokeU said:


> Congrats...about to add to that count again tonight!  Ordering an AMNPS package for my in-laws!


Came home from a short vacation and the AMNPS was here for the in-laws.  Came much sooner than expected!

Todd, can't thank you enough for creating such a great product and having such great customer service.  Your input on this forum is a great help to all smokers out there, novice or expert.

Here's to another 10,000 orders!


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats. That's awesome. That's what happens when you deliver a great product and great service.


----------



## papagrizz (Jan 13, 2013)

> It's a pretty simple philosophy.....
> 
> - Treat people the way you want to be treated
> 
> - Admit when you make a mistake, then make it right



Outstanding Brother Todd ! I have first hand experience with your customer service and you not only* talk the talk, you know how to wlk the walk!!*

*Here is to the next 1 million orders....*













toast.jpg



__ papagrizz
__ Jan 13, 2013


----------



## digger333vip (Apr 27, 2013)

Just got mine and I love it already!

 I've been a wood purist for years but just got a MES.
Learned about the AMNS and that saved me from returning my MES to the store!
It really is pretty much set it and forget it now...in my experiences so far.


----------



## veryolddog (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations on your success. Many more to come!

With kind regards,

Ed


----------



## allen (May 2, 2013)

Congrats Todd, I have been using mine pretty regular, Best of luck to you and your Business


----------



## rstr hunter (May 2, 2013)

Congrats Todd!  That's a huge milestone.  Now to 100,000.


----------

